# Estimation Apple II



## k333 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, 

un ami à retrouvé chez lui un Apple II comme celui-ci :







Etat correct, sans autre périphérique.

à combien l'estimeriez-vous ?
Merci d'avance

Il y a des sites spécialisés pour ce genre de question, rien qu'un tour sur eBay te donnerait sans doute une idée, mais ici, on aborde les problèmes techniques liés aux Macintosh, nous ne sommes pas un site d'évaluation pour collectionneurs.


----------

